
Shopify Revenue Surges 97% - sna1l
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/shopify-tops-q2-earnings-forecast-as-platform-volumes-surge
======
sna1l
My personal hope is that Shopify can create a premium Amazon experience with
their Shop app eventually.

